# Trivia 6/21



## luckytrim (Jun 21, 2018)

trivia 6/21
DID YOU KNOW...
Left-handedness is twice as common in twins than in the  general population.

1. How do you express the number 76 in Roman Numerals  ?
2. Scrambled Animal ...
   UIAANG
3. Two actresses played the role of Catwoman in the 1960's TV  series,
"Batman" ;
Julie Newmar  was one, who was the other ?
4. In 2008, what Wall Street firm filed the largest corporate  bankruptcy in US History ?
5. "The Year of Three Popes" happens when one year sees three  different
people as the head of the Catholic Church. This happened most  recently in
what year ?
(Bonus; Who were the three Popes that year? )
6. There have been two scandals involving the New England  Patriots with the
suffix, "Gate".. what were they ?
7. When George Harrison was Nelson, Jeff Lynne was Otis, Tom  Petty was 
Charlie and Bob Dylan was Lucky, who was Lefty?
8. What is a fact about Glamorgan Sausages?
  a. - It's another name for a leek
  b. - They are made mainly of lamb's meat
  c. - They have no meat in them at all
  d. - They are square shaped

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Warner Brothers' animated mouse Speedy Gonzales and his  relatives were
banned from the Cartoon Network in 1999 because of "Ethnic  Stereotyping".
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. LXXVI
2. Iguana
3. Eartha Kitt
4. Lehman Brothers
5. 1978
( Paul VI, John Paul I and John Paul II )
6. "Spy-gate" and "Deflate-gate"
7.  Roy Orbison
8. - c

TRUTH !!
Speedy and his relatives were banned because of perceived  negative ethnic
stereotypes of Mexican characters. They spoke poor English,  drank too much,
some were slow and lazy, and at times they packed a gun. Due  to popular
demand however, Speedy Gonzales re-appeared. He had a role in  "Who Framed
Roger Rabbit" and other movies and television shows.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 22, 2018)

7. When George Harrison was Nelson, Jeff Lynne was Otis, Tom  Petty was Charlie and Bob Dylan was Lucky, who was Lefty?


Bonus: Name the band












The Traveling Wiburys


----------

